

IE6 – The End is Near - anm8tr
http://clubajax.org/ie6-the-end-is-near/

======
lsb
Not exactly. If you target designers and developers, you'll have much lower
IE6 market share. If you target enterprise users trapped by a fearful and
incompetent IT department, it'll be much higher.

~~~
kgosser
We are stuck in an environment just like that. It's at least 5-10 years before
all those are updated. The only hope is for the actual machines to fail and
have to get replaced.

What a short-sighted article. People forget about the B2B enterprise world and
those who service it.

~~~
olliesaunders
_People forget about the B2B enterprise world and those who service it._

Bob Martin[1] claims that was one of the reasons Smalltalk died[2].

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Bob>

2\. <http://blip.tv/file/2089545>

------
Yaggo
In near future, after IE9 has been launched, every major browser has (sort of)
CSS3/HTML5 support. To prevent IE7 & IE8 becoming the new "IE6" for the next
half decade, it's important to let them die. As a web developer, prefer
graceful degration over pixel perfection. Let everybody access the content,
but require a modern browser for eye-candy. People will upgrade (even
corporations!), if they were not given another option.

------
GiraffeNecktie
IE6 usage is now below 5%? Wow, it's so cool to be part of such an exclusive
club. Thanks Boss for keeping our organization on the bleeding (trailing)
edge.

------
ugh
Depending on the kind of website you are making, you could ditch Internet
Explorer 6 a long time ago.

Only three percent of all visitors used IE 6 when visiting a website for a
academic conference (social science, German speaking countries) I made. Also,
Firefox was nearly three times as popular as all versions of Internet Explorer
combined. And that data is now already half a year old.

~~~
pornel
It's not only kind of website. There are also huge geographical differences.

I cringe whenever I hear "Opera has <1% market share (period)", because in my
part of the world it has nearly 10%, and reaches 40% in some countries.

[http://people.opera.com/dstorey/images/OperaMarketShareEE.sv...](http://people.opera.com/dstorey/images/OperaMarketShareEE.svg)

------
alanh
Wow, a site with “Ajax” in its name that, _on load_ , presents the user with a
confirm() dialog that redirects them to the Flash install page? — while there
is an unpatched critical zero-day bug being exploited in the wild? There is a
reason I have Flash disabled!

(Also: My site, which is geared toward OS X users and web developers, has 2%
IE6 traffic.)

------
dminor
Wow, it's down to 5% for us. Just 6 months ago it was 10% or so. Revenue from
IE6 is just under 5% as well.

------
tedshroyer
On a commerce website I help with, 6% of the visits in the last 30 days are
IE6, which is 7% of the revenue. Those numbers are about 50% of what they were
during the same period last year.

As an interesting note, the site still has a user on IE5.01 that orders every
few months.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>the site still has a user on IE5.01 that orders every few months

Are they ordering new valves for their computer?

------
wazoox
My wife works at some huge company, and is so forced to use IE6. Apparently
Google Maps and many other useful websites don't work anymore and crash the
browser (No, I didn't care enough to check :). So yes, the end really is near.

~~~
code_duck
I heard that some companies actually like the fact that mainstream sites don't
work in IE6 now, as it reduces the time employees spend fribbling around on
the internet. Of course, anywhere competent would find a better way to screen
traffic.

------
weego
Govt site in the UK I deploy onto is still 18-13% depending on the area of the
site. Education is a late bloomer.

------
ElbertF
For those who miss IE6 there is always <http://ie6ify.com>.

------
swombat
63% IE users on Woobius. about 11% of that (i.e. 6% of the total) are IE6
users.

Die, IE, die!

